# 2010 Big Buck Rewards



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here another pick of my buck's rack plus some new picks in another form. UUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! any takers?
View attachment 1819
View attachment 1820
View attachment 1821


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That skull sure cleaned up nice---You should put some mag rims & tires on your cooker.lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Here another pick of my buck's rack plus some new picks in another form. UUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! any takers?
> View attachment 1819
> View attachment 1820
> View attachment 1821


Now THAT's a purty picture Rowdy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang that looks good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a tough picture to look at before supper seeing as it might not happen for a while, wife had supper in a brand new glass baking bowl with lid and the lid just blew up 15 min. ago, about a million tiny pieces, think I'll head out to the cabin see if any yotes will come out tonight-- safer there!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW what a nice lookin smoker, and great buck also


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like D-Con for people Yikes!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD hope your talkin about lid blowing up @ hassels ! LOL Though that pyrex glass will blow into lots alittle pieces been there done that.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sausage looks great, but that second pic has me missing my wide glide a little bit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> YD hope your talkin about lid blowing up @ hassels ! LOL Though that pyrex glass will blow into lots alittle pieces been there done that.


Yep they used to put glass shards in D-Con for mice and rats, it would cut up their insides and they would dehydrate so as not to smell like something died.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This is making me HUNGRY!


----------

